

Kindle 2.0 or 2.No? - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/02/04/kindle-2-0-or-2-no

======
jm4
What a bummer. I was hoping for something new about Kindle and this article
does little more than try to funnel readers into the registration-required
Standard Prediction Market. Oh well. Move along; nothing to see here.

~~~
ilamont
Prediction markets are established ways of applying collective intelligence to
predict outcomes. Kindle is a huge business for Amazon, and potentially for
authors, developers, and others as well. Talking about the chances for the
release of a 2.0 version next week is a worthy discussion, in my opinion.

